# pit bull children....



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Rochelle said:
			
		

> Registered Colby/Neblett.......the real deal.
> And the best baby - sitter you can't pay...[/COLOR]


cant say i ever heard of a registered pitt bull...but i know i wouldnt let it anywhere near a baby,at least unattended[though this is true for many dogs,although pits are pretty well known for killing children].


----------



## josh_cloud (Dec 9, 2007)

*yet another uneducated poster!*

wow, seems like all of your info is gleaned from the local news and that your experience with these animals is nil at best. educate yourself. i dare you to get a pit. it'll be the best friend and babysitter for your kid you ever had!


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

uh...remember 
'Pete' from Little Rascals'.....he was a Colby 
pit - straight out of John Colby's yard...and a winning one at that....
And Betty Rumble is registered A.D.B.A.....and a winner, also....TYVM.
This is what a game dog looks like.......not your 6 o'clock news toddler mauling mix......


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

josh_cloud said:


> wow, seems like all of your info is gleaned from the local news and that your experience with these animals is nil at best. educate yourself. i dare you to get a pit. it'll be the best friend and babysitter for your kid you ever had!


well since i dont own one nor do i know anyone with one, yes, my sources come from all forms of media.
thats the best resource right now.


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Rochelle said:


> uh...remember
> 'Pete' from Little Rascals'.....he was a Colby
> pit - straight out of John Colby's yard...and a winning one at that....
> And Betty Rumble is registered A.D.B.A.....and a winner, also....TYVM.
> This is what a game dog looks like.......not your 6 o'clock news toddler mauling mix......


whats a colby?
what does ''game dog'' mean.:?
you'll have to forgive me.. as far as i can tell they all look like salvage yard dogs.


----------



## josh_cloud (Dec 9, 2007)

*oh, here's my baby!*

http://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=munchiept5.jpg


----------



## Mina (Dec 9, 2007)

She is beautiful!!  I have 2 pit bulls, both mutts, both rescued from abusive and neglectful situations.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll bet you can only imagine what your 'mop' dogs look like to us.....


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

here's my babies.

he's [the one in the middle] not a registered anything,that  i know of..but he gets the job done and nobody comes near the house.


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Rochelle said:


> I'll bet you can only imagine what your 'mop' dogs look like to us.....


whats a mop dog?


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Dec 9, 2007)

my dad has a pitbull and we play with her all the time and she even likes to play with our kitties and loves to sniff my tarantulas.  I think these dogs are misunderstood an only should be judged if  you have one  so get a pit then see what you think


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

logan omalley said:


> I think these dongs are misunderstood an only should be judged if  you have one  so get a pit then see what you think


i hate it when my dong is misunderstood.:8o


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Dec 9, 2007)

dude it was a typo i fixed it a mop dog is something like a poodle


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Dec 9, 2007)

hey pits are the best but i think those little yip dogs are the worst


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

logan omalley said:


> dude it was a typo i fixed it a mop dog is something like a poodle


i quoted you too fast.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

Colby is a lineage name = pedigree....my dog's papers come folded in a box...not on a piece of paper.....
'Game' = bred for sport...
Before you go off on the 'sport'....what is the difference between my breed; who is bred to kill other dogs/catch farm animals....
..and your fuzzy wuzzy Lab who is bred to kill ducks and deliver them to your feet....
...or the cute little Beagle who is bred to run down and tear apart the helpless little rabbit???
The difference is We don't actually use our dog for her originally bred sport...'cause it's cruel.
When was the last time you opened your local newspaper and read 'cocker spaniel mauls baby'..?
According to the AKC and the USPS they are the BITINGEST breed in the country 20 years in a row...out of 141 breeds polled per capita...Pit Bulldogs came in third from the BOTTOM....after all the spaniels and retrievers and shepards.....


----------



## thedude (Dec 9, 2007)

sorry to say this but "game" dogs dont tear or kill(in most cases except when going into a hole to retrieve foxes or rabbits like spaniels or basset hounds) any helpless animal apart, they retrieve after said animal was shot or the used to be used to chase animals down into there holes and bring them back up to the fur collector...


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Rochelle said:


> Colby is a lineage name = pedigree....my dog's papers come folded in a box...not on a piece of paper.....
> 'Game' = bred for sport...
> Before you go off on the 'sport'....what is the difference between my breed; who is bred to kill other dogs/catch farm animals....
> ..and your fuzzy wuzzy Lab who is bred to kill ducks and deliver them to your feet....
> ...


biting and killing are two different things.
i'd rather be bitten by a cocker spaniel, than mauled by a pitbull.


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Dec 9, 2007)

dude get a life your saying that because you dont know what your talking about


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

....and the difference is....if the shot didn't kill it - the game dog WILL.....
'Game' is the willingness in the dog...to do what it's intended to do. Certain breeds were bred certain ways for specific reasons....
NOT just to sit on your lap and be brushed.......
Not too sure why Pitbulls are hated and Beagals are still cute...never been rabbit hunting and watched them run a bunny to ground, have you?  It's heartless and cruel...but MY dog has never hurt anything...because she has an owner who is aware of what she has the potential to do......


----------



## thedude (Dec 9, 2007)

logan omalley said:


> dude get a life your saying that because you dont know what your talking about


well ted has a point... cockers arnt that strong... but pitbulls on the other hand are 100% muscle


----------



## thedude (Dec 9, 2007)

Rochelle said:


> ....and the difference is....if the shot didn't kill it - the game dog WILL.....
> 'Game' is the willingness in the dog...to do what it's intended to do. Certain breeds were bred certain ways for specific reasons....
> NOT just to sit on your lap and be brushed.......


true but i havent ever bin hunting where if the (lets say bird) is still half alive the dog kills it, the dog usually brings it back for me (the hunter) to do that


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Dec 9, 2007)

not true here in mississippi if they shoot a duck and it lived they would finish it up


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

never been hunting with a young, inexperienced dog, huh?


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

oh well..my unregistered mut could eat a registered pit bull. :}


----------



## Mister Internet (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted, you talk too much... you're like that guy that starts being too loud at a party after he's had 4 beers.  Let them have their thread.  Good lord.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted...you're funny. And if I were some punk on the street I'd say something stupid...but everyone else here who knows what they're lookin' at, knows I don't really need to say anything...you're chow mix is just.....cute!


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Rochelle said:


> Ted...you're funny. And if I were some punk on the street I'd say something stupid...but everyone else here who knows what they're lookin' at, knows I don't really need to say anything...you're chow mix is just.....cute!


he Akita mix, not chow. 
and yes, he's cute, but formidable.




Mister Internet said:


> Ted, you talk too much... you're like that guy that starts being too loud at a party after he's had 4 beers.  Let them have their thread.  Good lord.


good lord, is right.
no need for your insult, either.

I'm sober as can be.
 but,I guess since you said so, i better be quiet.


----------



## Mister Internet (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted said:


> he Akita mix, not chow.
> good lord, is right.
> no need for your insult, either.
> 
> ...


I wasn't implying you weren't sober, it was a metaphor. 

Telling you you talk too much is an _insult_ now?  How thin is your skin, exactly? I was only pointing out that you talk too much.  You have a tendency to jump into threads just to say something ignorant and annoying to stir the pot, and it's unnecessary.

We now return you to your original thread about a PIT BULL ENTHUSIAST SHOWING OFF A DOG.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

Akitas were bred specifically to take down people....
NEXT?????
...wouldn't trust with my kids.... 
Traditional Temple guarders......


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

its a wonderful pitbull.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

...and Thank You....she is a beautiful example of her breed....this photo is at 4 1/2 years old...
NOT the media.....
THIS is what good breeding is......


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

and Rochelle..I was just playing a little devils advocate.
i have known several pits that were the sweetest dogs ever.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted...(we're friends... at least I think so)....but you're way off base here...PLEASE learn more before you dis' my breed......
You're hurting my feelings and spitting on my breed....come on man!


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Rochelle said:


> Ted...(we're friends... at least I think so)....but you're way off base here...PLEASE learn more before you dis' my breed......
> You're hurting my feelings and spitting on my breed....come on man!





Ted said:


> Rochelle..I was just playing a little devils advocate.
> 
> i have known several pits that were the sweetest dogs ever.


............


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the babysitter.....


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Dec 9, 2007)

*here*

here are my 2 pit bull puppys
this one here is a blue nose pit her name is Diamond







and here is my red nose pit bull her name is Nina  xD


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my! If I ever met the little brown one and he/she looked at me like that and asked me to buy him/her a blue whale stuffed with bones and other chewing stuff... It'd be impossible to resist!


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted said:


> cant say i ever heard of a registered pitt bull...but i know i wouldnt let it anywhere near a baby,at least unattended[though this is true for many dogs,although pits are pretty well known for killing children].


You pretty much gave the reason for _why_ "pits are pretty well known for killing children" in your opening statement: "can't say i ever heard of a registered pitt(supposed to be ONE t, not two) bull...".  That's because the vast and overwhelming majority of child-killing or people-biting "pit bulls" reported on by the media AREN'T registered anythings-they're plain old MUTTS, that might or might not have some iota of actual American Pit Bull Terrier genes in them.  It's pretty much standard practice for the media to sensationalize any dog-bite incident by first calling the dog in question a "pit bull", even when it has no resemblance to an actual APBT whatsoever, and to refer to even the most minor injury as a "mauling".  Very often, the dog involved is either a stray, with completely unknown background(never known a stray dog to carry around any registration papers proving its breed), or is a dog kept for illegal purposes, such as fighting or guarding drug stashes.  Many times THOSE dogs are stolen property themselves, and the owner doesn't really have any clue other than what the person he bought the dog from for $25.00 told him.  I would not count on the numbers of REGISTERED and verifiable purebred American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers or Staffordshire Bull Terriers involved in bites or attacks on humans would be high at all, but they are inevitably lumped in with the mongrels.  Mixed-breed dogs have always been responsible for more bites/attacks than all others, simply by virtue of outnumbering purebred dogs by a long shot.  Even the Center for Disease Control, whose non-scientific "study" a few years ago concluding that "pit bulls" were responsible for more fatal attacks on humans has since retracted that statement, on the grounds that it simply is not, in most cases, possible to accurately identify a given dog, especially when the dog is a stray, free-roaming animal, and that there are countless cross-breeds that can resemble an APBT, as well as many purebred often mistaken for one.  Case in point: a few years ago, I attended a "fun match" dog show, and was walking one of my Akitas, a big black male I had at the time.  There was a lady there who was involved in Greyhound rescue, who was walking a petite brindle female Greyhound.  We were walking along, discussing dogs, when a woman and two kids, about aged four and six, got out of her car.  One of the kids got all excited seeing the dogs, yelling, "Look mommy! Dogs!  Can I go pet 'em?"  Their astute mom answered, "You can go pet the big black one that looks like a teddy bear, but stay away from the one with stripes; that's a PIT BULL and it'll kill you!"  Both myself and the Greyhound lady were stunned, but not so much that I couldn't respond, by telling her that my dog was an Akita and was not used to kids, and the other dog was a GREYHOUND, about as far physiologically from any bully breed as possible, but her answer was, "I'm married to a police officer and he had to shoot those all the time, so I know what I'm talking about!"

pitbulllady


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 9, 2007)

thedude said:


> well ted has a point... cockers arnt that strong... but pitbulls on the other hand are 100% muscle


Try telling that to my vet.  His career was nearly ended by a 23-lb. Cocker Spaniel.  The dog went off on him during a routine check-up, with the owner present, swearing the that dog never bit and that his growling was "play".  My vet had his face ripped open down to the bone, cutting major nerves in his face and exposing his teeth and gums.  His right hand was so badly mangled that it took three consecutive surgeries and months of therapy before he could use it again.  He nearly lost his ability to perform surgery himself, which would have meant early retirement.  He had a substitute intern come in for that purpose for a year while he recovered.  This is not a small person, nor one who is not experienced with animals, including fighting dogs brought in by animal control, yet the ferocity of this Cocker was so intense that it took four people to eventually restrain it.  Don't ever discount the ability of a small dog to cause severe damage, and keep in mind this was an ADULT-what if that same dog had gotten ahold of a toddler or an infant?

pitbulllady


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, my folks had a cocker spaniel, and it definitely bit the hell out of everyone on our street. I like the "outkast" brand pitbulls. They're blue!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 9, 2007)

I love most dogs but have a soft spot in my heart for pits. they are such a maligned breed. Most of the ones I have been around are big goof balls. Thanx for sharing pics of your kids.


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 9, 2007)

I adore dogs, and I love pitt bulls, they are just so wonderful. It's nice to see the old man near me walk his spotted brindle past me in the mornings as it allways gives me that "play with me he's so boring!" look! 

My face got completely ripped to shreds when I was a kid by the same scottish terrier on two different occasions (don't even ask me how this happened, I was only five and all I can remember is the couch and playing with strands of my face) but the poor wee lad was from a shelter, I don't blame him honestly, I was so little - it was my fault, I was stupid and unsupervised, it's how it goes. I don't judge dogs on bites. Some do, most don't. 

And back to my point - I love interracting with dogs. Small itsy dogs tend to be a bit angry but the really big ones seem to tell whole tales in a glance. And bulls are fun to pet for their lovely muscular frame! 

I really envy you folks with your gorgeous dogs!  I'd love one to spend time with!


----------



## ballpython2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted said:


> well since i dont own one nor do i know anyone with one, yes, my sources come from all forms of media.
> thats the best resource right now.


I don't have any pits right now but  I know  pit bulls and any other dog only act the way they are treated. a lot of narrow minded people who only get their dog news from the TV don't realize you have to TEACH pit bulls to be mean. which means if they arent taught to kill they aren't going to hurt people for no reason at all.  To the person who originally made the post that is a very beautiful dog you have. I my self have a deep passion for the "red noses" soon I will be getting one and have it registered with my local police station and all that so I can avoid all the non sense sterotypes that come with these dogs especially in  urban neighbor hoods where their reputation has been destroyed because idiots  in Boston want to use them as a " I am a tough guy because of the type of dog I have" dog and its so stupid. Because these dogs are actually  family orientated and LOVE people.


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 9, 2007)

My wife and I recently decided to get a dog.  Unfortunately, pitties are now banned in Ontario and we haven't previously owned one, so we couldn't even get a rescue.  We did manage to find a rottie/shephard cross with good character, but I am still sad that a pitt was not an option.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## NYBrett (Dec 9, 2007)

I use to be a vet tech., Ive NEVER come across a pit that was aggressive or intolerant towards me, and I was sticking things in them. Ive only heard of their loyalty and patients toward their families and children. The media is based on FEAR, fear of everything. Dont let ignorance keep you from the most loyal, gentle  and intelligent companion you will ever have!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 9, 2007)

Little yappy things like chihuahuas and yorkies are way more vicious than any pits I've ever come across.  As long as they are properly trained and kept well socialized and exercised you couldn't ask for a better dog than a pit.

Don't believe the media hype...think of what they say about T's.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 9, 2007)

To the OP: Gorgeous pit! Tragic though the past of game lines is, they are fantastic looking dogs. Do you do pulling competitions or anything of the sort with her to get that lean, muscular look?


I can only shake my head sadly about some of the close-minded fear-mongering towards pit bulls expressed in this thread; thankfully, it is not the majority opinion here, which suggests that at least most people are making an effort to get informed. 
For those of you who think the media is a good source of information on a breed or species, stop a second and think of how the media portrays reptiles, arachnids, and other animals we hold near and dear to our hearts. Statistically, APBTs/Amstaffs are one of the least likely dog breeds to bite or kill a human and score among the highest on temperament testing. They have been valuable to miltary service, police work, narcotics detection, and yes - some even helped search for people on 9/11. Yet you only hear about when they attack people - just as you're more likely to get killed by a dog, horse, or family member than a shark, but reporters literally swarm all over every one of those extremely rare shark attacks we have yearly. 
Most dogs that attack people are un-nuetered males in a group/pack setting, a high percentage are or were teathered, and a significant number were neglected, abused, poorly trained, left unattended, or provoked by a human; in other words, the way a person cares for and interact with a dog has a strong influence on its likelihood to attack. Pit bulls were bred to be extremely disinclined to bite their masters, enough so that you could split up a fight by hand without being harmed, and are some of the most intensely loyal dogs around. It is their willingness to please their master at any cost to their own personal safety that makes them a target for assholes who abuse and exploit them. 
Yes, they are powerful, and when trained or treated in a way that makes them aggressive to humans, they can be very dangerous. But many breeds of dogs are unpredictable even with the best training and treatment, and I see no one crying to ban those. In fact, just for some fun reading, here's a story about a Pomeranian that killed a 6 week old infant. The media reported it, so you better hurry up and go hate some pomeranians now.


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 9, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> To the OP: Gorgeous pit! Tragic though the past of game lines is, they are fantastic looking dogs. Do you do pulling competitions or anything of the sort with her to get that lean, muscular look?
> 
> 
> I can only shake my head sadly about some of the close-minded fear-mongering towards pit bulls expressed in this thread; thankfully, it is not the majority opinion here, which suggests that at least most people are making an effort to get informed.
> ...


Excellent points there, with the comparison of how popular notions of animals like snakes and spiders have been strongly influenced by the media, to the point that it takes after Goerbels' "Big Lie" propaganda policy of the Nazi party in Germany-if you tell a lie often enough, people will begin to accept it as the truth.  The news media has definitely made a concerted effort, led by the so-called "animal rights" movement that wants to see ALL animal ownership banned, to create this monster called Pit Bull, that destroys everything it encounters, cannot be killed by ordinary means, has jaws stronger than a crocodile's, etc.  Politicians who make a living capitalizing on the public's fears have had a field day passing bans and restrictions on one breed after another, while refusing to hold dog OWNERS responsible for their animals' behavior.  Any time there is a bite or attack that involves a dog that cannot in any way possible be called a "pit bull", it either never gets reported at all, or it gets shoved to the back of some local paper in a tiny, two-inch column, and never would be known if it weren't for people posting links to it, yet whenever there's an incident involving any short-haired, medium-large dog, it makes "PIT BULL MAULING" headlines all over the country.  The article about the Pomeranian is a case-in-point; here's another more-recent one, from Chicago, involving a miniature Dachshund chewing off a baby's genitalia while the dad shagged his girlfriend in the next room.  Notice how the dog HERE wasn't blamed, nor its breed bashed, but its mutilation of the baby was simply a natural behavior, while if it had been a dog that the press could call a "pit bull", the BREED of the dog would have been blamed, and more outcries to ban and destroy these child-killers would have gone out across the land.  Here's the story:

_Man charged in dog attack on baby

November 8, 2007
By ART PETERSON apeterson@...

Robert A. Schultz, the father of an infant who was mutilated by a dachshund dog Sunday in Waukegan, was arrested Thursday and charged with child endangerment and domestic battery.

Schultz, 25, of Lake Villa, appeared in Lake County Circuit bond court, where Associate Judge Theodore Potkonjak released him on a recognizance bond.

Schultz is facing two counts of child endangerment and one of domestic battery. Each is a Class A Misdemeanor and carries, upon conviction, a sentence of up to one year in jail or probation.

He had taken his four-month-old son to the apartment of his girlfriend. She owns the dachshund but is not the child’s mother. The boy was left on a couch, wrapped with blankets, while the man and woman slept for several hours in another room.

They awoke to the infant’s screaming. Police believe the dog may have smelled urine and began chewing the diaper. The boy was bleeding profusely and was taken by a Flight For Life Helicopter to Lutheran General Hospital in Park Ridge.

The boy reportedly is undergoing surgery today in Children’s Memorial Hospital in Chicago.

The woman has not been charged. _

pitbulllady


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 9, 2007)

pitbulllady said:


> You pretty much gave the reason for _why_ "pits are pretty well known for killing children" in your opening statement: "can't say i ever heard of a registered pitt(supposed to be ONE t, not two) bull...".  That's because the vast and overwhelming majority of child-killing or people-biting "pit bulls" reported on by the media AREN'T registered anythings-they're plain old MUTTS, that might or might not have some iota of actual American Pit Bull Terrier genes in them.  It's pretty much standard practice for the media to sensationalize any dog-bite incident by first calling the dog in question a "pit bull", even when it has no resemblance to an actual APBT whatsoever, and to refer to even the most minor injury as a "mauling".  Very often, the dog involved is either a stray, with completely unknown background(never known a stray dog to carry around any registration papers proving its breed), or is a dog kept for illegal purposes, such as fighting or guarding drug stashes.  Many times THOSE dogs are stolen property themselves, and the owner doesn't really have any clue other than what the person he bought the dog from for $25.00 told him.  I would not count on the numbers of REGISTERED and verifiable purebred American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers or Staffordshire Bull Terriers involved in bites or attacks on humans would be high at all, but they are inevitably lumped in with the mongrels.  Mixed-breed dogs have always been responsible for more bites/attacks than all others, simply by virtue of outnumbering purebred dogs by a long shot.  Even the Center for Disease Control, whose non-scientific "study" a few years ago concluding that "pit bulls" were responsible for more fatal attacks on humans has since retracted that statement, on the grounds that it simply is not, in most cases, possible to accurately identify a given dog, especially when the dog is a stray, free-roaming animal, and that there are countless cross-breeds that can resemble an APBT, as well as many purebred often mistaken for one.  Case in point: a few years ago, I attended a "fun match" dog show, and was walking one of my Akitas, a big black male I had at the time.  There was a lady there who was involved in Greyhound rescue, who was walking a petite brindle female Greyhound.  We were walking along, discussing dogs, when a woman and two kids, about aged four and six, got out of her car.  One of the kids got all excited seeing the dogs, yelling, "Look mommy! Dogs!  Can I go pet 'em?"  Their astute mom answered, "You can go pet the big black one that looks like a teddy bear, but stay away from the one with stripes; that's a PIT BULL and it'll kill you!"  Both myself and the Greyhound lady were stunned, but not so much that I couldn't respond, by telling her that my dog was an Akita and was not used to kids, and the other dog was a GREYHOUND, about as far physiologically from any bully breed as possible, but her answer was, "I'm married to a police officer and he had to shoot those all the time, so I know what I'm talking about!"
> 
> pitbulllady


:clap: nice post! it was a good read, thank you! :clap:


----------



## Brettus (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a mis-guided notion in the media that pit-bulls are inherently more aggressive than other breeds of dogs and prone to attacking people.  What the majority of these people don't know is the history of the breed.  True, pit-bulls were bred for fighting, but it was a condition of fighting that the referee/umpire could get in there, grab the dog and remove it without biting.  If it bit, it was destroyed, and so the dogs that were genetically more aggressive were removed from the gene pool.  As such, pit-bulls are not wired to aggression against humans.


----------



## KiruSama (Dec 9, 2007)

First I must say Very Pretty Pit Bull They are by far my favorite breed. And Sadly so Misunderstood.  

Also I must add I had a Pit bull when i was 1 and 1/2, That pit Was the sweetest dog I have ever meet.  (Along with other pits that'll lick you to death ) She'd never snap, growl or anything. I now have a small Cocker spaniel Whom has bit me more times then I can ever count! Bottom Line I would Trust a pit bull before I'd trust any other breed of dog. 


People that think Pits are mean Listen to to much news that talk about a "pit bull" attacked when it turns out to be just some mutt.


----------



## Only Exotics (Dec 10, 2007)

People, buy from a reputable breeder who knows what he is doing and is not only in it for profit. Where you buy from & how you raise the animal is what it is about... accept responsibilty:wall:


----------



## tigger_my_T. (Dec 10, 2007)

*proper care and right owner they can be great*

I love the breed even though i have never had one they seem really friendly. my friend has a pit and is very sweet. It is sad that they are misunderstood I think with the right owner and the proper care they can be great pets. 

P.S little dogs are pretty mean.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 10, 2007)

...In over 20 years of dog rescue....I've only been bitten by ONE dog.....a CHIHUAHUA!!!!
No kidding...and thanks for sharing your pit kids! :clap: 
*Anyone who believes that game dogs are the biters -  obviously DON'T know the rules of the game....
I would NEVER approve of fighting.....but you have to understand the sport - before you can understand the breed.
GAME dogs never bite....ILLBRED pitbulls bite.
The APBT is the ONLY breed in the world specifically bred to never bite humans. Only opponants or stock animals.... 
Learn the rules....then you'll understand. 
Stop watching the news.......it's for RATINGS.


----------



## metallica (Dec 10, 2007)

hi, i have a cat.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll just share the list of favorite and least favorite dogs form the kennel I worked at:

Favorites:
Bassett Hounds
English Bulldogs
Basengi (not for the perosnality just because it was quiet)
and most of the Staffies and APBT

Least Favorites:
Chow Chows
Akitas
Dalmations
Weimeraners


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 10, 2007)

I would be intersted in knowing why they were your favourite and least favourite.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> I would be intersted in knowing why they were your favourite and least favourite.


the favorites were because of either being quiet or just having a great personality. the bassets were all really young and loved to play and were really fun to walk. The bull dogs just had great personalities and were always happy to see you. The basengi was just silent. and the staffies and APBTs were all very friendly and just loved ot get out of the runs and walked. The only incident we had with a pit bull was trying to get one to walk a little after sugery. He decided he wanted to lay down and bit through his lead. we threw another one over his head and he bit through that one. We tried to pick him up and he snapped at us. We wound up calling the owner to come down and help us move him into his run. I don't attribute that to anything other than he felt crappy after surgery.

The least favorites were because of unpredictability. Chows and Akitas were good at having a poker face and not showing what mood they were in. YOu could be walking them and thinking they were content but then they would just snap. Dalmations were just very ill behaved most of the time and just as un predictable. And weimeraners were basically noisey spazzs that yelped all the time and would try and run a marathon while you were wlaking them.

My personal least favorite was a Newfoundland that tried to have his way with me. While walking him he jumped on my shoulders with his little red rocket set to blast off.


----------



## thedude (Dec 10, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> .
> My personal least favorite was a Newfoundland that tried to have his way with me. While walking him he jumped on my shoulders with his little red rocket set to blast off.


eww ew ew ew ew ewwww ew ew ewwww


----------



## DMTWI (Dec 19, 2007)

Since it is the Holiday season:


----------



## arachnofein909 (Dec 19, 2007)

i think its all on the owner and how the pit bull is raised.


----------



## matthias (Dec 20, 2007)

*The TRUE nature of Pit Bulls*


----------



## Mina (Dec 20, 2007)

I worked in a combination vet office and kennel for 3 years.  I did everything from bathe dogs to trim nails to restrain them for shots.  The man who ran the kennel section had 3 dogs of his own, one pit bull and two American Staffordshire terriers.  The first time I met the pit bull, Spike, he came running to me, dove in between my legs and stood there, wagging his tail and his body from side to side while giving me a look as if he expected me to do something.  (turns out that was what he did when he wanted someone to scratch his butt) I complied.  As a part of my job I took care of him and the two Am. Staffs.  Never a problem in 3 years.  I did indeed get bitten, it was in the vets office, during a routine exam and puppy shots.  I almost had my hand ripped off by a 6 week old pomerainian puppy.  Give me a pit bull or an Am. staff any day.
(By the way, isn't my baby cute?  See above picture)


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 20, 2007)

I actually don't know anyone in a vet office or shelter that I've been to yet who HAS been bitten by a pit or amstaff, come to think of it. The vet office I worked in took animals from animal control for their initial assessment, esp. in cruelty cases. And the shelter I worked at was in an inner city area - plenty of pit bulls. We had in dogs who had CLEARLY been used in dog fighting, who had lived on the streets... others who cowered in terror at our presence, others still who came in emaciated and parasite ridden. Though some of them were not compatible with other dogs or small animals, I never had one bite. One pit who had been beaten until her front leg was broken and she was blind in one eye would show her teeth... in a submissive fear grin before rolling onto her belly, urinating, and whimpering. 
On the other hand, we've had dogs in at the vet's who didn't even come in from an abusive situation who would bite horribly. One woman had to bring her chow in sedated and muzzled for grooming and check-ups, and restrain him herself, because he was so vicious to anyone who was not her (a common trait in protective breeds, though this was an extreme case). Our worst/most dangerous patients were normally cocker spaniels. At the shelter, I was bitten twice - once my a keeshond (enough to scar my leg up pretty badly), and one by a cocker spaniel (mild as I was wearing boots). The two serious attacks of volunteers we had involved a chow mix, and a dalmatian mix. The dalmatian, who hadn't shown any prior signs of aggression, nearly wrenched the man's bottom jaw off. And the chow attacked the woman walking him, ripping up her face and neck. Neither of these attacks even made the local news, but I bet if sweet Clarence the fighting pit bull, who gently carried a little stuffed animal in his mouth everywhere he went, it would have been on the NATIONAL news.


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 20, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> I actually don't know anyone in a vet office or shelter that I've been to yet who HAS been bitten by a pit or amstaff, come to think of it. The vet office I worked in took animals from animal control for their initial assessment, esp. in cruelty cases. And the shelter I worked at was in an inner city area - plenty of pit bulls. We had in dogs who had CLEARLY been used in dog fighting, who had lived on the streets... others who cowered in terror at our presence, others still who came in emaciated and parasite ridden. Though some of them were not compatible with other dogs or small animals, I never had one bite. One pit who had been beaten until her front leg was broken and she was blind in one eye would show her teeth... in a submissive fear grin before rolling onto her belly, urinating, and whimpering.
> On the other hand, we've had dogs in at the vet's who didn't even come in from an abusive situation who would bite horribly. One woman had to bring her chow in sedated and muzzled for grooming and check-ups, and restrain him herself, because he was so vicious to anyone who was not her (a common trait in protective breeds, though this was an extreme case). Our worst/most dangerous patients were normally cocker spaniels. At the shelter, I was bitten twice - once my a keeshond (enough to scar my leg up pretty badly), and one by a cocker spaniel (mild as I was wearing boots). The two serious attacks of volunteers we had involved a chow mix, and a dalmatian mix. The dalmatian, who hadn't shown any prior signs of aggression, nearly wrenched the man's bottom jaw off. And the chow attacked the woman walking him, ripping up her face and neck. Neither of these attacks even made the local news, but I bet if sweet Clarence the fighting pit bull, who gently carried a little stuffed animal in his mouth everywhere he went, it would have been on the NATIONAL news.


That pretty much explains why "pit bulls" SEEM to be involved in a hugely disproportionate number of bites and attacks-first, serious bites and attacks, even lethal ones, on humans by other types of dogs simply aren't reported in the news, or if they are, they're stuck somewhere in the back of some small-town paper, and second, dogs that AREN'T American Pit Bull Terriers are labeled "pit bulls" whenever the person reporting can get by with it.  I'm really surprised that the Dalmatian mix you mentioned didn't automatically gain newfound "pit bull" status after attacking that man, but I guess it looked too much like a Dal to convince anyone otherwise.  Pretty much ANY stray or free-roaming dog that bites, goes after another animal, or does anything that can be construed as menacing or threatening, though, is going to be called a "pit bull" by SOMEBODY, no matter what it actually looks like.

pitbulllad


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 20, 2007)

I love these quizes:
http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html

There are a few of them out there, but all basically follow the same idea.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DMTWI (Dec 20, 2007)

skinheaddave said:


> I love these quizes:
> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html
> 
> There are a few of them out there, but all basically follow the same idea.
> ...


Ya, we did something like that at the last dog fair we attended with our dog Buster, (photo in thread with santa) and got some interesting responses. In the ring was a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, American Pit Bull Terrier w/uncropped ears, American Staffordshire Terrier (that's Buster), an Argentine Dogo, Bull Terrier and a couple other non-bully breeds. The question to the crowd was, point out the pit bull. Answers were all over the board, the Dogo was picked as the pit bull many times. Only a couple people could pick out the true APBT, but of course most of the dogs in the ring could be tagged as 'pit-bull' types of dogs. It was a fun demo to do though, people really seemed to like seeing the different dogs together in the same ring. Fun times....


----------



## Okitasoshi (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's me and my Akita doggy, I know it's not a pit bull but they get the same bad rep. There's is no such thing as a bad dog, only bad owners, just something to think about.


----------



## ballpython2 (Dec 22, 2007)

So is this true or is it false? .. I have heard something all my life that goes something like " a dog may/will attack you if it senses fear in you"..is this a true statement? ..nothin really happened recently  for me to ask this question its just something i  thought was true my whole life but dont know if it actually is..


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 22, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> So is this true or is it false? .. I have heard something all my life that goes something like " a dog may/will attack you if it senses fear in you"..is this a true statement? ..nothin really happened recently  for me to ask this question its just something i  thought was true my whole life but dont know if it actually is..


Dogs ARE more likely to bite if they sense fear.  Dogs are very in-tune with human body language and emotions, far more than we are of theirs.  It's like Mr. Milan(aka "the Dog Whisperer")says: negative energy in the human creates negative energy in the dog.  I believe this to also be true of horses and many other social domesticated animals, but more of dogs, since dogs are social climbers as well.  If you're afraid, you're NOT a leader, so therefore SOMEBODY has to be, and many dogs are all too willing to step up if they sense weakness on your part.  If you've ever watched how one dog or wolf asserts its dominance over another, this almost always, at some point, involves biting.  It's possible too, that dogs associate fear in a human with something abnormal.  In spite of news reports, ALL dogs, including APBT's, give ample warning that they are going to bite, often weeks before an incidence takes place.  It's just that humans nowadays are often so pathetically ignorant of dog behavior, that they don't recognize those tell-tale signs of a dog asserting its dominance, until they mess up and the dog "corrects" them.  Most attacks by dogs on children are either related to dominance issues, or the dog's prey drive being triggered, often by the child running and screaming, and could be prevented by simply doing what MY parents, and most parents in my childhood era, did-teach their KIDS how to act around dogs!  Since dogs have become so anthropomorphized now, most people simply view them as four-legged humans, and expect them to uphold OUR moral and ethical values, and assume that dogs are capable of "free will" and making behavioral decisions based on human society's concepts of right vs. wrong, good vs. bad.  This is probably more true of the "pit bull" breeds than any other, since most news reports would have us to believe that these dogs actually sit around pre-meditating their next attack.

pitbulllady


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 23, 2007)

Pitbulllady, marry me. We can raise puppies together. :worship: 
I agree 1000% on the anthropomorphism thing. I've worked with animals - often dangerous animals - my whole life, and I've only gotten hurt once because *I don't try to make them into little people*. I treat them like *animals*: with respect, caution, and alertness. I assert myself when appropriate, and when it's inappropriate, submit before I get hurt (ie. mama emus. Don't assert yourself to mama emus. rofl). And I know the tell-tale signs of when an animal is about to lash out. More people need to be aware of the fact that a dog, even a well trained dog, is still an animal in every way, and will ALWAYS have the potential to harm you if you aren't respecting it as the animal it is. Part of that respect is being educated on behavior so you can act and react appropriately. (And, aw. I love Ceasar. He did a great presentation on canine behavior at the Bronx Zoo while I was there once).


----------



## ballpython2 (Dec 23, 2007)

pitbulllady said:


> Dogs ARE more likely to bite if they sense fear.  Dogs are very in-tune with human body language and emotions, far more than we are of theirs.  It's like Mr. Milan(aka "the Dog Whisperer")says: negative energy in the human creates negative energy in the dog.  I believe this to also be true of horses and many other social domesticated animals, but more of dogs, since dogs are social climbers as well.  If you're afraid, you're NOT a leader, so therefore SOMEBODY has to be, and many dogs are all too willing to step up if they sense weakness on your part.  If you've ever watched how one dog or wolf asserts its dominance over another, this almost always, at some point, involves biting.  It's possible too, that dogs associate fear in a human with something abnormal.  In spite of news reports, ALL dogs, including APBT's, give ample warning that they are going to bite, often weeks before an incidence takes place.  It's just that humans nowadays are often so pathetically ignorant of dog behavior, that they don't recognize those tell-tale signs of a dog asserting its dominance, until they mess up and the dog "corrects" them.  Most attacks by dogs on children are either related to dominance issues, or the dog's prey drive being triggered, often by the child running and screaming, and could be prevented by simply doing what MY parents, and most parents in my childhood era, did-teach their KIDS how to act around dogs!  Since dogs have become so anthropomorphized now, most people simply view them as four-legged humans, and expect them to uphold OUR moral and ethical values, and assume that dogs are capable of "free will" and making behavioral decisions based on human society's concepts of right vs. wrong, good vs. bad.  This is probably more true of the "pit bull" breeds than any other, since most news reports would have us to believe that these dogs actually sit around pre-meditating their next attack.
> 
> pitbulllady


Thanks I love reading ACCURATE information lol...You can never read too much of the  correct information.  I remember when i was younger and my older cousin had a rottie and at first i'd never want to be around her cause i was kinda scared of him. Then after she told me not to act scared around him and that he's fine and he won't bite me if he knew i wasnt scared. he'd turn into a big baby.  and thats exactly what he did  after he realized Iwasnt scared of him he'd just leave me alone. and he is actually a great dog . Rotties if trained correctly are great dogs and family dogs. His name was niger.  But I think if I ever got a rottie I'd  want a female more than a male because  my cousin brought niger  for her and niger's sister for her mother. and when i seen them as adults  the size difference is crazy. and I was able to more handle his sister than  him. but I loved them both so much.


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree that pitbulls get a bad rap.
A few years ago my wife was leaving the gym and found a pitbull walking around in the parking lot. It almost got hit by a few cars. She looked around to see if anybody was looking for it. It just came up to her and sat down. When she opened the car door the dog jumped right in. So she figured, ok I guess your coming with me. This guy was huge. So she brought it home so it wouldn't get out to the busy road. I was a bit hesitant to be around it. We found a website address on it's collar and found the owner with the serial number.  While we were waiting for the owner to come pick it up, this guy was sooo well behaved. Everytime I tried to put my hand in my pocket it would push it out with it's nose. Maybe It thought I had treats. We were playing with it, chasing it. One of the most friendly dogs I've seen. We were surprised to find out that this was a guard dog for a factory that was around the gym. Someone left the gate open.


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry my mistake. it was a Rottweiler not a pitbull.
My wife corrected me. Said it was a VERY large Rottweiler.


----------



## cabal (Dec 24, 2007)

My sister comes over to my house with her 4 year old daughter I have no problem at with my Pit playing and running around my house with my niece. I never watch them nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The one I have to watch is the Spawn of SATAN Chihuahua. That little rat dog has snapped at my niece, my mother, my sister and anybody else that comes into my home. I have owned 4 Pit Bulls and not once have I had a problem with any of them. It is all on how you raise the dog and I will defend the breed until the day I die. If you raise a Pit Bull like any other dog you will have one of the best dogs you can ever ask for. Now I am off to the Vet I think my wife and I might have to put our Queensland Heeler down today. We think he had a stroke last night  and he is not doing to good. 
Jeff


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 24, 2007)

pitbulllady said:


> Dogs ARE more likely to bite if they sense fear.  Dogs are very in-tune with human body language and emotions, far more than we are of theirs.  It's like Mr. Milan(aka "the Dog Whisperer")says: negative energy in the human creates negative energy in the dog.  I believe this to also be true of horses and many other social domesticated animals, but more of dogs, since dogs are social climbers as well.  If you're afraid, you're NOT a leader, so therefore SOMEBODY has to be, and many dogs are all too willing to step up if they sense weakness on your part.  If you've ever watched how one dog or wolf asserts its dominance over another, this almost always, at some point, involves biting.  It's possible too, that dogs associate fear in a human with something abnormal. * In spite of news reports, ALL dogs, including APBT's, give ample warning that they are going to bite, often weeks before an incidence takes place.  It's just that humans nowadays are often so pathetically ignorant of dog behavior, that they don't recognize those tell-tale signs of a dog asserting its dominance, until they mess up and the dog "corrects" them. * Most attacks by dogs on children are either related to dominance issues, or the dog's prey drive being triggered, often by the child running and screaming, and could be prevented by simply doing what MY parents, and most parents in my childhood era, did-teach their KIDS how to act around dogs!  Since dogs have become so anthropomorphized now, most people simply view them as four-legged humans, and expect them to uphold OUR moral and ethical values, and assume that dogs are capable of "free will" and making behavioral decisions based on human society's concepts of right vs. wrong, good vs. bad.  This is probably more true of the "pit bull" breeds than any other, since most news reports would have us to believe that these dogs actually sit around pre-meditating their next attack.
> 
> pitbulllady


I would love to hear what those signs are, I haven't had a dog for a long time, and the last one I had was a Black Lab who never bit anyone, so it would be cool to know what the signs are. 

My husband has a friend who has a big female Akita, this is one scary dog. She growls at everyone that comes over, even after she has been introduced to them, even if they have come over many, many times. I was petting her, and even though she came to me to be pet, she still growled at me the whole time. She would come up to me, sit nicely for a little while and then start growling. Apparently she has never bitten anyone, but this seems like very strange behaviour to me, they don't even correct her when she does it. She only stopped growling at my husband when he dominated her completely by grabbing her in a headlock and not letting her go until she submitted to him. Now she loves him to death and never growls at him. Is that normal Akita behaviour? I don't want to go over there again, it's intimidating as hell! One woman said it took a year of her going there (not everyday or anything, more sporadic visits) before she stopped growling at her. I noticed she growls more if you make eye contact. 

It's funny, because they also have a pitbull cross who is as sweet as pie lol!


----------



## cabal (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's a pic of my old girl sunning her self. Taarna is 11 years old and still acts like a little puppy. She's 100% Pure American Pit Bull Terrier and registered with the A.D.B.A. We are not going to have to put our Queensland Heeler down  





[/IMG]


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 24, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> I would love to hear what those signs are, I haven't had a dog for a long time, and the last one I had was a Black Lab who never bit anyone, so it would be cool to know what the signs are.
> 
> My husband has a friend who has a big female Akita, this is one scary dog. She growls at everyone that comes over, even after she has been introduced to them, even if they have come over many, many times. I was petting her, and even though she came to me to be pet, she still growled at me the whole time. She would come up to me, sit nicely for a little while and then start growling. Apparently she has never bitten anyone, but this seems like very strange behaviour to me, they don't even correct her when she does it. She only stopped growling at my husband when he dominated her completely by grabbing her in a headlock and not letting her go until she submitted to him. Now she loves him to death and never growls at him. Is that normal Akita behaviour? I don't want to go over there again, it's intimidating as hell! One woman said it took a year of her going there (not everyday or anything, more sporadic visits) before she stopped growling at her. I noticed she growls more if you make eye contact.
> 
> It's funny, because they also have a pitbull cross who is as sweet as pie lol!


One of the signs is EXACTLY what you described in that Akita!  She is asserting dominance by growling, though usually, Akitas don't growl and are masters of the "poker face" when it comes to aggression.  The dog is challenging everyone; that's what the growl is all about, and that's why she now loves(i.e. RESPECTS) your husband after he forced her to submit...though if your husband can man-handle an Akita, I'd sure hate to see what he could do to a human in a brawl!  Other signs that the dog is asserting dominance, and therefore becoming a threat, are assuming a rigid, stiff posture while interacting with people, staring you in the face with ears alert and forward and a stiffly-wagging, high tail carriage(yes, aggressive dogs wag their tails, something most people don't know), body-blocking you as you try to move from point A to point B, lying directly in your path and refusing to move, forcing you to go around them, claiming a piece of furniture as theirs, showing reluctance to move, becoming possessive of objects and increasingly agitated if someone touches that object or gets near it, refusal to obey commands, and insisting on sleeping in the bed with their owner.  Most folks think that last one is cute, and would brush it off, along with many of the other behaviors, since they often start out very subtly, but in a pack situation, ONLY the pack leader occupies the prime sleeping spot.  Allowing the dog to do this reinforces the dog's notion that it must be the pack leader, or at least second in command, and if there is more than one person in the household, that means SOMEBODY has to be ranked below the dog, and usually it's a child.  All it takes is something simple, like kicking the dog's favorite toy out of the way or stepping over the dog as it lies stretched out occupying the floor to trigger a "correction", which with a human's fragile skin, usually means a trip to the ER and euthanasia for the dog, and another "he never showed aggression before" story for the newspapers.

I'll tell you another story of how dominant-aggression in dogs is often misinterpreted by humans, and it also involves an Akita.  I adopted a nice-looking male Akita several years ago at the request of an Akita rescue organization, who'd been contacted by the dog's owners.  They had to give him up due to their town passing a pet-limit law, and it was either him or their older dog that they'd had for 12 years.  This male was of Japanese type, the type that I had, and was OFA'D Excellent.  I paid the shipping to have him sent to me via Delta Airlines, all 120 pounds of him.  The owners kept telling me what a sweet, loving dog he was, and how he had this habit of giving "hugs" to show his affection.  As I soon found out, those "hugs"-the dog would stand up on his back legs(he was over six feet tall), wrap his forelegs tightly around your neck or shoulders, put his muzzle right up to your face with his ears stiffly carried up and his entire body tense, all the while staring hard right into your eyes-were in fact typical canine dominant threat postures.  He was calling me out, literally, daring me to challenge him.  Of course, the previous owners would respond to this "affectionate" gesture by cooing and petting him and telling him in baby-talk what a sweet boy he was, which to a dog, is mimicking submissive behavior, so they got to keep their faces.  Had anyone who was not prepared for that, and didn't know what the dog was doing, done something like pushed the dog or yelled at him, he would have probably killed them there and then.  This is why I was very happy that I had a good choke collar on him and was able to flip him over and let him wear himself down, like a hooked swordfish, but even though I eventually did establish dominance over this Akita, he was constantly on the lookout for his opportunity to regain his status, and for the rest of his life, was not an animal I felt could be totally trusted.  We humans tend to think of hugs as gestures of affection, but in this dog, it was a threat that could have easily led to a disaster.  Had it been recognized for what it was and nipped in the bud the first time he ever did it, this would have been a far more stable and safe dog, but he'd lived the first four years of his life having authority over the humans, so he wasn't willing to give that up so easily now.

pitbulllady


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks very much for the reply Pitbulllady, I was pretty sure that the growling was nothing good! The fact that she gets away with it too makes me very worried that she will bite someone someday. Yeah my husband is a pretty strong guy, though not very big. The owner of the dog warned him when he did that to her, but after a while she stopped growling and freaking out and started acting submissive ie, whimpering and cowering from him. Now she is fine with him. But I tell yeah that isn't something I'd ever try lol! 

When she was growling at me it was definitely with ears pricked forward and tail up, but not wagging, which is partly why I was so nervous, she was looking me right in the eye. Thank you for telling me about the tail wagging, that is something I wasn't aware of. I wonder if there is anything they can do at this point to correct her?

My husband and I plan to adopt an older dog sometime in the future, so I like to have info like this in hand in case I have to deal with any dominance issues. I like the idea of saving a dog and bypassing puppyhood at the same time. I really want a Doberman, but chances are I will end up with a mutt of some kind. I did consider a Pitbull as there are tons for adoption, but I would worry about the dog with my sisters pug and our cats, and I would never be comfortable letting if off leash for a good romp, as I have read that you should never let them off leash, as much for their own protection as other dogs. 

Anyhoo, enough rambling, thank you again for the info.


----------



## Lucara (Dec 25, 2007)

Rochelle said:


> xoxoxoxoxo


YIKES!!!  That dog is solid muscle!! Very beautiful


----------



## rosenkrieger (Dec 25, 2007)

I just got home from two weeks of house-sitting and taking care of 2 pit bulls while the owner was out of the country. Definitely the most friendly dogs I've had the experience of caring for. They are 100lb lap dogs. lol. And just to back up the point about them being reluctant to bite humans, they would occasionally get itno skirmishes about who's food dish was who's and I could walk over there and break the fight up by hand. As everyone sais, it's about how you raise the dogs and assert dominance. My mom's chihuahua on the other hand, hasn't recieved much training at all, and yaps when someone tries to leave the house. If someone tries to shut her up, she bites them. Luckily, my dad has started holding her when people leave and disciplining the dog when it yaps. It's slowly starting to work.


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 25, 2007)

rosenkrieger said:


> I just got home from two weeks of house-sitting and taking care of 2 pit bulls while the owner was out of the country. Definitely the most friendly dogs I've had the experience of caring for. They are 100lb lap dogs. lol. And just to back up the point about them being reluctant to bite humans, they would occasionally get itno skirmishes about who's food dish was who's and I could walk over there and break the fight up by hand. As everyone sais, it's about how you raise the dogs and assert dominance. My mom's chihuahua on the other hand, hasn't recieved much training at all, and yaps when someone tries to leave the house. If someone tries to shut her up, she bites them. Luckily, my dad has started holding her when people leave and disciplining the dog when it yaps. It's slowly starting to work.



100 lbs?  Are you sure these weren't American Bulldogs or Bullmastiffs?  I'm not being snarky, but a purebred APBT doesn't get that big unless it's horribly obese.  My largest males in non-working weight(these were wild boar catch dogs)would top out around 68-70 pounds, and females are noticeably smaller.  More typically they tended to run between 48-60 pounds.  I'm 5'2", and I could still pick up and carry the largest of them if I had to.  There are a LOT of dogs out there being marketed as "American Pit Bull Terriers", which are huge, squat, massively-built things with lots of excess skin-you can SEE the influence of giant breeds like Neopolitan Mastiff and Dogue de Bordeaux in them.  There are kennels which cash in, big-time, on mixed-breed dogs, emphasizing this huge size and build and often dilute colors.  Some of these breeders now admit to having "sneaked" other breeds in to increase size and create a more massive animal, and are now calling their dogs "American Bully Dogs" instead of APBT'S.  People who want a really big, tough-looking and scary dog are attracted to those huge waddling tanks, and are less than impressed by a 55-pound APBT, so the "Bully" dogs have become really popular, and sell for huge amounts of money, but that image of this enormous monster dog with a perpetually-scowling face is now deeply embedded in many people's minds as what a "pit bull" looks like.  

pitbulllady


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's some nice pics of the puppy we brought home......


----------



## rosenkrieger (Dec 25, 2007)

pitbulllady said:


> 100 lbs?  Are you sure these weren't American Bulldogs or Bullmastiffs?  I'm not being snarky, but a purebred APBT doesn't get that big unless it's horribly obese.  My largest males in non-working weight(these were wild boar catch dogs)would top out around 68-70 pounds, and females are noticeably smaller.  More typically they tended to run between 48-60 pounds.  I'm 5'2", and I could still pick up and carry the largest of them if I had to.  There are a LOT of dogs out there being marketed as "American Pit Bull Terriers", which are huge, squat, massively-built things with lots of excess skin-you can SEE the influence of giant breeds like Neopolitan Mastiff and Dogue de Bordeaux in them.  There are kennels which cash in, big-time, on mixed-breed dogs, emphasizing this huge size and build and often dilute colors.  Some of these breeders now admit to having "sneaked" other breeds in to increase size and create a more massive animal, and are now calling their dogs "American Bully Dogs" instead of APBT'S.  People who want a really big, tough-looking and scary dog are attracted to those huge waddling tanks, and are less than impressed by a 55-pound APBT, so the "Bully" dogs have become really popular, and sell for huge amounts of money, but that image of this enormous monster dog with a perpetually-scowling face is now deeply embedded in many people's minds as what a "pit bull" looks like.
> 
> pitbulllady


I was probably exaggerating on the weight, the 68-70 sounds about right. Although, one of them is a mix. Both were rescued, so they both may even be mixes.


----------



## bigjunk93yj (Dec 25, 2007)

Proud Pit Bull owner and father of 4...soon to be 5.

Dozer (at 9 months) and Cole (7yrs old) playing fetch this past summer.


----------



## bigjunk93yj (Dec 25, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Here's some nice pics of the puppy we brought home......


beautiful pup. what part of CT are you in? i'm from the Danbury area


----------



## mbreptiles (Jan 9, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> Dogs ARE more likely to bite if they sense fear.  Dogs are very in-tune with human body language and emotions, far more than we are of theirs.  It's like Mr. Milan(aka "the Dog Whisperer")says: negative energy in the human creates negative energy in the dog.  I believe this to also be true of horses and many other social domesticated animals, but more of dogs, since dogs are social climbers as well.  If you're afraid, you're NOT a leader, so therefore SOMEBODY has to be, and many dogs are all too willing to step up if they sense weakness on your part.  If you've ever watched how one dog or wolf asserts its dominance over another, this almost always, at some point, involves biting.  It's possible too, that dogs associate fear in a human with something abnormal.  In spite of news reports, ALL dogs, including APBT's, give ample warning that they are going to bite, often weeks before an incidence takes place.  It's just that humans nowadays are often so pathetically ignorant of dog behavior, that they don't recognize those tell-tale signs of a dog asserting its dominance, until they mess up and the dog "corrects" them.  Most attacks by dogs on children are either related to dominance issues, or the dog's prey drive being triggered, often by the child running and screaming, and could be prevented by simply doing what MY parents, and most parents in my childhood era, did-teach their KIDS how to act around dogs!  Since dogs have become so anthropomorphized now, most people simply view them as four-legged humans, and expect them to uphold OUR moral and ethical values, and assume that dogs are capable of "free will" and making behavioral decisions based on human society's concepts of right vs. wrong, good vs. bad.  This is probably more true of the "pit bull" breeds than any other, since most news reports would have us to believe that these dogs actually sit around pre-meditating their next attack.
> 
> pitbulllady





pitbulllady said:


> One of the signs is EXACTLY what you described in that Akita!  She is asserting dominance by growling, though usually, Akitas don't growl and are masters of the "poker face" when it comes to aggression.  The dog is challenging everyone; that's what the growl is all about, and that's why she now loves(i.e. RESPECTS) your husband after he forced her to submit...though if your husband can man-handle an Akita, I'd sure hate to see what he could do to a human in a brawl!  Other signs that the dog is asserting dominance, and therefore becoming a threat, are assuming a rigid, stiff posture while interacting with people, staring you in the face with ears alert and forward and a stiffly-wagging, high tail carriage(yes, aggressive dogs wag their tails, something most people don't know), body-blocking you as you try to move from point A to point B, lying directly in your path and refusing to move, forcing you to go around them, claiming a piece of furniture as theirs, showing reluctance to move, becoming possessive of objects and increasingly agitated if someone touches that object or gets near it, refusal to obey commands, and insisting on sleeping in the bed with their owner.  Most folks think that last one is cute, and would brush it off, along with many of the other behaviors, since they often start out very subtly, but in a pack situation, ONLY the pack leader occupies the prime sleeping spot.  Allowing the dog to do this reinforces the dog's notion that it must be the pack leader, or at least second in command, and if there is more than one person in the household, that means SOMEBODY has to be ranked below the dog, and usually it's a child.  All it takes is something simple, like kicking the dog's favorite toy out of the way or stepping over the dog as it lies stretched out occupying the floor to trigger a "correction", which with a human's fragile skin, usually means a trip to the ER and euthanasia for the dog, and another "he never showed aggression before" story for the newspapers.
> 
> I'll tell you another story of how dominant-aggression in dogs is often misinterpreted by humans, and it also involves an Akita.  I adopted a nice-looking male Akita several years ago at the request of an Akita rescue organization, who'd been contacted by the dog's owners.  They had to give him up due to their town passing a pet-limit law, and it was either him or their older dog that they'd had for 12 years.  This male was of Japanese type, the type that I had, and was OFA'D Excellent.  I paid the shipping to have him sent to me via Delta Airlines, all 120 pounds of him.  The owners kept telling me what a sweet, loving dog he was, and how he had this habit of giving "hugs" to show his affection.  As I soon found out, those "hugs"-the dog would stand up on his back legs(he was over six feet tall), wrap his forelegs tightly around your neck or shoulders, put his muzzle right up to your face with his ears stiffly carried up and his entire body tense, all the while staring hard right into your eyes-were in fact typical canine dominant threat postures.  He was calling me out, literally, daring me to challenge him.  Of course, the previous owners would respond to this "affectionate" gesture by cooing and petting him and telling him in baby-talk what a sweet boy he was, which to a dog, is mimicking submissive behavior, so they got to keep their faces.  Had anyone who was not prepared for that, and didn't know what the dog was doing, done something like pushed the dog or yelled at him, he would have probably killed them there and then.  This is why I was very happy that I had a good choke collar on him and was able to flip him over and let him wear himself down, like a hooked swordfish, but even though I eventually did establish dominance over this Akita, he was constantly on the lookout for his opportunity to regain his status, and for the rest of his life, was not an animal I felt could be totally trusted.  We humans tend to think of hugs as gestures of affection, but in this dog, it was a threat that could have easily led to a disaster.  Had it been recognized for what it was and nipped in the bud the first time he ever did it, this would have been a far more stable and safe dog, but he'd lived the first four years of his life having authority over the humans, so he wasn't willing to give that up so easily now.
> 
> pitbulllady





pitbulllady said:


> 100 lbs?  Are you sure these weren't American Bulldogs or Bullmastiffs?  I'm not being snarky, but a purebred APBT doesn't get that big unless it's horribly obese.  My largest males in non-working weight(these were wild boar catch dogs)would top out around 68-70 pounds, and females are noticeably smaller.  More typically they tended to run between 48-60 pounds.  I'm 5'2", and I could still pick up and carry the largest of them if I had to.  There are a LOT of dogs out there being marketed as "American Pit Bull Terriers", which are huge, squat, massively-built things with lots of excess skin-you can SEE the influence of giant breeds like Neopolitan Mastiff and Dogue de Bordeaux in them.  There are kennels which cash in, big-time, on mixed-breed dogs, emphasizing this huge size and build and often dilute colors.  Some of these breeders now admit to having "sneaked" other breeds in to increase size and create a more massive animal, and are now calling their dogs "American Bully Dogs" instead of APBT'S.  People who want a really big, tough-looking and scary dog are attracted to those huge waddling tanks, and are less than impressed by a 55-pound APBT, so the "Bully" dogs have become really popular, and sell for huge amounts of money, but that image of this enormous monster dog with a perpetually-scowling face is now deeply embedded in many people's minds as what a "pit bull" looks like.
> 
> pitbulllady


I couldn't agree more with you pitbullady about dogs showing signs and behavior, people should be more educated about dogs before allowed to own one. They should have to take a class or something with all the information that you just posted. I have 3 pitbulls and one bull terrior to which I will post pictures of, but I can't agree with all of your statements about establishing dominance and respect from your dogs. I also beleive that if the people that own the dog don't have enough "respect" or dominance over there dog, it will be more likely to act this way around strangers that come to the home as well. After all if your dogs look as you as the pack leader, and you are acting skidish, nervous, or agressive around friends that come over, neither will the dog. 

Also as for these "pitbulls" that are being sold on the net that are 90lbs or even LOL 110 lbs. plus what a joke! Run your dog, give it a diet, something, these dogs are usually atleast 20-30lbs overweight and have no muscle tone to them at all what so ever. Like you said true pits females are I would say 48-maybe low 60's and males 62 lbs- high 70's. My oldest female (China) was 53 lbs when she was in her prime, she is now almost 10 years old and around 57 or so. My male (Riot) is 78 lbs at the age of 3 and he looks lean and fit as they should be. He probably could be 90lb plus if I never did anything with them and let them lay in a kennel and fed, fed, and fed some more. My youngest female (Sady) is 55 lbs and is lean as well. People have totally lost site as to what this breed is all about. They are energetic working dogs, they like to be active, and will do anything to please you. They don't want to weigh 100 lbs and lay around all day. Give your dog something to do, something to chase, something to swing on... whatever it may be. Don't keep them cooped up doing nothing all day, that is when they get bored and decide to make your coach into a pile of toothpicks. lol


----------



## mbreptiles (Jan 9, 2008)

The pitbulls are all Dual Registered A.D.B.A and UKC. Here is a picture of China and Alyssa my daughter, Riot (Chinas Son), Riot again Smiling, Sady (Chinas daughter), and Morgan (the bull terrior) in that order... They all play and get along great, and charish my daughter that feed them people food like kiddie crackers, fish crackers, cookies, graham crackers, string cheese, etc... China plays and watches over Alyssa my daughter every second she can. I also through in a picture of how Alyssa thinks she is helping by feeding the dogs :wall: 






China is thinking "I thought we were done with puppies"





Riot





Riot Smiling!





Sady playing on the water slide!





Morgan Goes Sledding!





Hey look! I fed the dogs!


----------



## mbreptiles (Jan 9, 2008)

Lorgakor said:


> Thanks very much for the reply Pitbulllady, I was pretty sure that the growling was nothing good! The fact that she gets away with it too makes me very worried that she will bite someone someday. Yeah my husband is a pretty strong guy, though not very big. The owner of the dog warned him when he did that to her, but after a while she stopped growling and freaking out and started acting submissive ie, whimpering and cowering from him. Now she is fine with him. But I tell yeah that isn't something I'd ever try lol!
> 
> When she was growling at me it was definitely with ears pricked forward and tail up, but not wagging, which is partly why I was so nervous, she was looking me right in the eye. Thank you for telling me about the tail wagging, that is something I wasn't aware of. I wonder if there is anything they can do at this point to correct her?
> 
> ...


I wanted to point out to you that any dog wagging it's tail is not showing aggression, but like what pitbullady said "stiffly-wagging, high tail carriage(yes, aggressive dogs wag their tails, something most people don't know)" I would also like to add that a dog stiffly-wagging it's tail high is usually a confident dog at this time. I have done some shutzhund training and work with some of my dogs. Also learning about how a confident dog acts vs. how a nervous dog will react is totally different as well.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 12, 2008)

mbreptiles said:


> I wanted to point out to you that any dog wagging it's tail is not showing aggression, but like what pitbullady said "stiffly-wagging, high tail carriage(yes, aggressive dogs wag their tails, something most people don't know)" I would also like to add that a dog stiffly-wagging it's tail high is usually a confident dog at this time. I have done some shutzhund training and work with some of my dogs. Also learning about how a confident dog acts vs. how a nervous dog will react is totally different as well.


My friend alomost got attacked by a dog (no matter what I told her) because he was wagging his tail, but not in a friendly way.. she realized after he stared, started growling and drooled a bit she needed to leave it alone.. He was so vicious looking it was funny.

To the OP:
Very nice looking dogs you have!
This is the only one I've owned(staffy/APBT), but may be adopting a pit bull or a pit bullXboxer from my SPCA:







And these are 2 of the sweetest dogs I've known(APBTxwolfdog-thing):


----------



## Speedy (Jan 21, 2008)

And the new girl(she looks different in person) that I'm getting Weds after she gets spayed tomorrow.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10044953


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 25, 2008)

To the OP, she's stunning! Colby dogs are tried and true, and Louis Colby is a wonderful gentleman! 
My APBT is a rescue and she's the love of our lives. She's everything an APBT should be. She doesn't have a big, blocky head, she weighs 39 lbs, and she's never met a human she didn't fall in love with.
Thank you for helping dispel some of the myths! 


YIS

Galadriel


----------

